# Living Football (Official FIFA Theme) - Hans Zimmer, Lorne Balfe



## Quodlibet (Jun 19, 2018)

What do you guys think?

I think for Germany the movie bombed, but the soundtrack is great!


----------



## fretti (Jun 19, 2018)

Fitting for FIFA, not yet sure how to see it from the perspective of the actual game tbh.
But a nice piece of music for sure
Though it's probably one of the hardest sports to write a theme for (imo) with all the different aspects around it all over the world...


----------



## midi-et-quart (Jun 19, 2018)

Quodlibet said:


> I think for Germany the movie bombed, but the soundtrack is great!



 Nice one!

Well on the image they could at least have put Lorn's name too.

I guess these kinds of gigs are pretty restrictive and do not let much freedom as when composing for Chris Nolan for example. Sure, it sounds great, but I miss the kind of element where I'm thinking like "oh, that's interesting, never heard it before". 
Bryan Tyler's theme for the F1 left me with a pretty similar impression.


----------



## Gerbil (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Quodlibet (Jun 19, 2018)

fretti said:


> Fitting for FIFA



I agree.



fretti said:


> Though it's probably one of the hardest sports to write a theme for (imo) with all the different aspects around it all over the world...



+1



midi-et-quart said:


> I guess these kinds of gigs are pretty restrictive and do not let much freedom as when composing for Chris Nolan for example. Sure, it sounds great, but I miss the kind of element where I'm thinking like "oh, that's interesting, never heard it before".



Yes, solid work and indeed nothing special but client is king.


----------

